# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  building a userform

## stevesunfold

sorry if this isnt ok to do

but i thought i would notify everyone of a great little pdf for building a userform

easy to understand too

http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsUserForms.pdf

----------


## shg

Looks like a good tutorial, Steve, thank you.

----------


## excelkeechak

Yeah,this is indeed a great help file.i learnt most of the forms desinging and coding by studying this pdf.any ways thanks for that post

----------


## acsishere

This is a very good material for novice users of userform.  It explains the codings also very easily & understandably.  Simple, but good one.

----------


## tuk927

Stumbled across this pdf whilst looking for some techniques to improve my userforms and have to say brilliant piece work, clear, explains the process and could be used to help build other VBE projects - whish I had found it before the last 3 days work

----------


## perpectuals

Dear Steve,

Error: file not found.

Thanks.

----------


## Paul

The original fontstuff.com link no longer exists.  You can still visit fontstuff.com for information about MS Office, VBA, etc. but it looks like the free PDF files are being replaced by eBooks.  (And no, we're not affiliated at all with them, so we don't have any idea about when the User Forms eBook will be released.)

Not sure if this is the same one as the previous link, but I googled the pdf file:  http://www.fontstuff.com/ebooks/free/fsUserForms.pdf

----------


## bobhc

Good day 
New to the site (new to excel even with my advanced years). I followed pauls link the the pdf file and it is interesting reading, I then followed the link at the bottom of one of the pages to fontstuff.com and on the left hand side of the web page there is a link to a free download page with many pdf,s for download.

----------


## robarsan

Great instructions for creating a user form. The only thing that wasn't clear to me was the location of the range containing the department entries. Following the instructions, you put them in starting in cell A1 on sheet 1, but this is also where the entries are supposed to start once you start using the form. 

One other thing... it states these instructions can be used for making forms in all Microsoft apps. The microsoft Access forms seem quite different. Not complaining though, as I said, it is a great tutorial.

----------


## hamusyd

Thanks Guys. New to site and Excel programming. 
This will be a great help in my quest to understand some of the finer points of VB......
EDIT............
and creating good userforms....... Thanks

----------

